# Hip...thing



## Cthulhu (Nov 9, 2001)

Anyone else here have problems with their hip joints popping?  Mine have been doing this for many years now.  Usually, it's one big pop, involving a small amount of pain that clears up once it's done popping.  Apparently, if somene is sitting on a bench or in a restaurant booth with me when it pops, they can feel it as well as hear it.

The other day, the popping changed.  It was a short, sharp, pop followed by stabbing pain that literally dropped me to my knees once.  Next day, it was different again.  Same short pops, but no exruciating pain.  I know, I know.  I should see a doctor.  

Not bothering me now, though...at least no more than usual...so I'm not worried about it.  Just curious if anyone else has popping/clicking hips.  BTW, I think this is related to a lack of flexibility in my hips as well.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2001)

My hips, knees, shoulders and ankles pop like crazy.  I tend to think its from doing stupid stuff when I was 18 though (like getting press slammed on concrete for kicks)  

Tends to be more annoying than anything now...am somewhat dreading old age though...


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 9, 2001)

I know the feeling, Kaith.  I can pop nearly every joint in my body.  My left knee sounds like a Tommy gun going off sometimes.  Grosses my wife out bigtime.  Elbows pop. Ankles. Shoulders. Hips. I can pop my toe 'knuckles'.  I can pop my lower back just by putting pressure on my legs a certain way.

Two odd pops:  

My sternum.  Sort of sounds like Rice Crispies.  Doesn't hurt.  Just weird.

My collarbone.  One of the only ones that I can't do on purpose.  Just sort of happens.  Hurts VERY BADLY. The jolt of the pop travels througout my skeleton.  I have to figure out what contortion causes that so I can ensure that I'll never do it again.

Okay, enough disgusting body stuff  

Cthulhu
the human rattle


----------



## Despairbear (Nov 16, 2001)

Uh Cuthulu, sounds like your hip is dislocating. If the tendonds and ligiments (sp?) have been stretched out enough the ball at the end of your femur (acetabulum) will slide out of the socket in your pelvis this can be one of the most painfull things in the world. I have seen people in the ER dopped up on enough demerol to kill a large horse scream and throw off 6 people while they where tied down when we reset his dislocated hip. See a doctor and have him send you to a physical theripist who can give you the proper excercises to help it heal or it may lead to some serious health probs.



Despair Bear


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 16, 2001)

I don't know about dislocating.  I've seen a hip dislocation before, and those things don't just pop back in. Took a team of several doctors and nurses to pull on the persons leg to get the joint back in place.  I recall they had to have the person sedated. And though the pain floored me, it went away immediately.  Now, it's popping more 'normally'.  More of an annoyance, really.  However, I think it's a prime cause of my lack of flexibility in my legs.  I doubt I'd ever do the splits.

Which reminds me...for all of Bruce Lee's vaunted flexibility with all those images of him doing high kicks, I've _never_ seen a picture of him doing the splits.  I've seen pics of him stretching and kicking very high, but never a pic in splits.  Curious.

Cthulhu


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 15, 2002)

I pop, crunch, crackle and snap in most of my joints too, until I am suffifiently warmed up and limber.  I always thought it was my joints complaining due to my advanced state of,  uh,  you know, age!


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Apr 30, 2002)

I always heard that popping your joints on purpose gave your arthritis in old age.:erg:


----------



## Seig (May 1, 2002)

In most states, popping a joint can get you arrested.


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 1, 2002)

I got a few weird "pops". My knees pop, but it doesn't hurt. I think it's just a family thing, because everyone on my mom's side, their knees pop. I get asked all the time, "Doesn't that hurt?" No it doesn't. My hips also make a popping sound. I'll warm up, then stretch, then when I do the first kick of the day, my hips pop (usually with a side kick). But it won't do it again after that (for the rest of the class or day). Like my knees, it doesn't hurt at all. My right ankle pops, too. That one tickles (yes I said tickles) when it pops lol.

As far as the Bruce Lee thing (doing splits), I can't do a full split yet, but it doesn't stop me from poppin someone in the side of the head with my foot lol. I don't think a person has to be able to do splits to be able to kick high.


----------



## bscastro (May 1, 2002)

A quote my doctor told me when getting my knee checked for an injury (which happened two weeks prior): "Well, you have a _noisy_ knee...[insert cracking noises while doctor manipulates]...hmmm, very noisy..." Luckily, the knee was healing okay.

Bryan


----------



## migo (May 1, 2002)

If the hip dislocates it can pop back in, that happened to my mom when she was doing Gymnastics (at age 50).


----------



## girlychuks (May 2, 2002)

My left hip pops in and out while doing double crunches and leg lifts on my back. It is VERY loud, it makes a noise akin to someone hammering on concrete. It happens each time I extend my thigh when my lower abs are contracted. It doesn't hurt.

It gets odd reactions though. Sensei laughed maniacally. A younger boy looked horrified and said he felt the noise thru the floor.

All in all, it grosses them out. But hey, it doesn't hurt me and I sure as hell am NOT about to let some doctor in there trying to fix something that isn't broken.

Flexy-hips are good


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Jun 3, 2002)

When i came to this forum i thought there was gonna be mostly younger guys in here, but i geuss i was wrong. Bunch of geezers in these rooms(j\k lol). But yea im 15 and when i crouch and stand up both my knees pop, if i straighten my leg out infront of me and just let it down i got a pop in my hip, used to hurt like hell before i started training in karate i was worried if it would effect my training. It still pops but it dont hurt and it dont pop unless i jsut drop my leg when its straight, othereise its bin fine, and i have a girl in my class same age as me that can crack all the knuckles in her toes. So you older guys and gals arn't the only ones poppin' joints(not the drug, lol).


----------



## Yari (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *I know the feeling, Kaith.  I can pop nearly every joint in my body.  My left knee sounds like a Tommy gun going off sometimes.  Grosses my wife out bigtime.  Elbows pop. Ankles. Shoulders. Hips. I can pop my toe 'knuckles'.  I can pop my lower back just by putting pressure on my legs a certain way.
> 
> ...



They call him the 'king of pop' ....


/Yari


----------



## tunetigress (Jun 4, 2002)

I am also a terrible joint-popper, and it's gotten worse with age!  When I get up from being in a stationary position for too long, I can barely move until I stretch and  *pop*  goes everything.  My back will crackle and pop like a bowl of rice crispies.  None of this hurts.  The really painful joints are my knees, as I shredded the cartilege in them skiing as a teen decades ago.  My knees lock up a lot and hurt like crazy until I pop them and make them move again.  Taking Glucosamine and Condraitin is supposed to help this, according to my therapist.  Has anyone tried those and noticed a difference in their joints?   :asian:


----------



## Tachi (Jun 4, 2002)

One physiological reason the hips can pop is caused by an imbalance of the hip's muscles, or can be caused because of the way the hip joint is put together.  

If the adductor (inside) and abductor (outside ) muscles are not equal in strength or flexibility, the tendons which connect them to the hip can rub on the bone protrusions, causing the sound we love!  Sometimes it hurts, but we usually get used to it, and the discomfort gradually goes away.
This we can usually help (and sometimes actually fix) if we have equal strength and flexibility inside of the hip ans well as outside.  If you do a lot of side thrust kicks, some inner leg strenghtening will most likely help.  If it happens when you kick to the front, working the hamstrings helps.

As for the hip's structure, sometimes we are just built with a loose hip socket that allows some people to fold in half in a sitting V position.  That can cause the tendons to slip on the bone again because of increased elasticity.  

Similar stuff can hapen in the other joints, too, as everyone has noticed.  I think we all go through at least one joint making noise as we get older.

Maybe some of that can help...?


Tachi

:asian:


----------



## Shug (Jul 25, 2006)

My hip popped one day a couple of years ago. It gradually got stiffer and stiffer. It also became painfull untill I could not lift my foot off the ground. I had developer osto arthritis, the pop I assume was something giving. Today I am three months post op from a hip resurfacing and begining to move a bit more easily. Get it checked out.


----------

